# .45 ACP is enough gun



## ryanh487 (Oct 11, 2015)

For an armadillo, at least. This guy has been burrowing under the camp outhouse. Finally got a shot at him tonight. I don't reckon the boone & Crockett club has much interest in dillers, but if they did I'm pretty certain this fella would make the books.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice....fmj or jhp?


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 11, 2015)

Headshot said:


> Nice....fmj or jhp?



Federal HST +P 230 grain HP


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 11, 2015)

Shot a few deer with mine....it works well. Mostly used Remington Golden Saber


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 11, 2015)

.45 ACP.... Because shooting twice is silly.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah that's a 2.5" exit wound by the way, for scale. He's close to 3 feet long and I would wager north of 20 lbs from the way he felt on the end of the shovel.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 12, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Yeah that's a 2.5" exit wound by the way, for scale. He's close to 3 feet long and I would wager north of 20 lbs from the way he felt on the end of the shovel.



You did the right thing, "the end of a shovel."  Dem suckers carry leprosy.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 12, 2015)

rosewood said:


> You did the right thing, "the end of a shovel."  Dem suckers carry leprosy.



Yup, and he has a burrow entrance under the outhouse, so he wasn't getting touched regardless of the leprosy hahaha


----------



## Vagrant (Oct 14, 2015)

Speaking of .45 acp....
Anybody ever deer hunted with a 1911?


----------



## rosewood (Oct 14, 2015)

Vagrant said:


> Speaking of .45 acp....
> Anybody ever deer hunted with a 1911?



Every time I go, except it is a 10mm.  Haven't needed it yet on deer, but it is up for the task.  Put down a few hogs with it.


----------



## tgc (Oct 16, 2015)

Good fer you!!!


----------

